# Hello from North Dakota



## tkd_jen (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi everyone,

What a great site! I am new to MT. I currently train in Taekwondo in Fargo. I am a red belt and hope to test for Black Belt this summer.


----------



## evenflow1121 (Mar 2, 2006)

Congratulations on your training and welcome to MT =)


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 2, 2006)

My uncle lives in Fargo.  Welcome.


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 2, 2006)

Welcome to MT~! 

Enjoy the Board 

~Tess


----------



## Gemini (Mar 2, 2006)

Welcome to MT, tkd_jen! Enjoy your stay!


----------



## bignick (Mar 2, 2006)

Hmmm...I think you seem familiar...somehow...


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 2, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!  Enjoy the forums!


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 2, 2006)

ALrighty then another TKD practittioner
Hello and Welcome
Terry


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 2, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Jen!


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 2, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Jen!artyon: 
There are a lot of excellent TKD folks on this board. They're helpful, knowledgeable & very kind. Com'on in, the water's fine!


----------



## MJS (Mar 2, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!! Enjoy your stay!! 

Mike


----------



## still learning (Mar 2, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and have fun and train hard for your future BB.....Aloha


----------



## Lisa (Mar 2, 2006)

Welcome and Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## Drac (Mar 3, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT...


----------



## Sarah (Mar 9, 2006)

Sorry im a bit late to welcome you....

but WELCOME!!  I look forward to reading your posts!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 9, 2006)

Welcome again! I caught you in another thread, but I'd like to repeat that I am glad that you are here. Judging by your posts so far, I believe you have much to offer.


----------



## bignick (Mar 9, 2006)

Pretty soon the whool Fargo-Moorhead contigent will be overrunning the boards...


Uffda...


----------



## Cyber Ninja (Mar 9, 2006)

Welcome to MT...


----------



## HKphooey (Mar 10, 2006)

Welcome Jen!


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 10, 2006)

Welcome to the site!  I hope you learn a little, teach a little and enjoy alot.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 11, 2006)

Welcome to MT, enjoy the board and Happy Posting! :asian:


----------



## Rick Wade (Mar 12, 2006)

Aloha and welcome to MT.  happy posting.

V/R

Rick


----------



## tkd_jen (Mar 13, 2006)

bignick said:
			
		

> Pretty soon the whool Fargo-Moorhead contigent will be overrunning the boards...
> 
> 
> Uffda...


 
No kidding, we kinda do have a lot here per capita that is!!


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Mar 13, 2006)

bignick said:
			
		

> Pretty soon the whool Fargo-Moorhead contigent will be overrunning the boards...
> 
> 
> Uffda...


Even one or two people _not_ in TKD...


----------



## bignick (Mar 13, 2006)

Shirt Ripper said:
			
		

> Even one or two people _not_ in TKD...


 
Do you even count, then? :uhyeah:


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 14, 2006)

Hello! ​


----------



## kenpotroop (Mar 15, 2006)

welcome, happy posting


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 15, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Cujo (Mar 15, 2006)

Welcome to MT. It's a great bunch of people.
Pax
Cujo


----------



## Gentle Fist (Mar 16, 2006)

Welcome to the boards!! :boing1:


----------



## Pacificshore (Mar 16, 2006)

Welcome Jen, and good luck on ur BB test


----------

